

Show HN: Emulsion, the simple way to create a photography website - ryanburke
https://emulsion.me

======
petervandijck
Very, very nice. Your main differentiation, as I understand it, is that it
works on iPad, correct? Don't be afraid to mention that clearer. Right now
it's a little hidden.

In fact, show more clearly what it looks like on an iPad, and on an iPhone.
And say something like "your website works on the web, on the iPhone and on
the iPad".

I really like the simple pricing too.

Awesome.

~~~
ryanburke
Thanks, Peter.

Good point re: the iPad stuff. I would say the other main feature is that
everything is edit in place (live-updating), which is also not clearly
explained on the homepage at the moment and definitely an advantage over our
competitors.

------
rguzman
very cool. very nice looking, too.

biggest question in my mind: how does it integrate with my iphone? i don't
mean for consuming, i mean for creating sites. i primarily take photos on my
phone and they usually just live there because i never take the time to
download them somewhere. it'd be cool if this had an app that made creating
galleries and adding to galleries from my iphone super easy.

i do realize that the demographic you're trying to serve is not really the
people who take photos with iphones, but overall point stands: it is an
unnecessary step to take photos from cameras and put them in a computer before
uploading them.

~~~
ryanburke
I completely agree it is an unnecessary step to take photos from cameras and
put them on the computer before uploading. In the future I think we will
explore ways to cut that step out, but for now, to your other point most of
our audience is using digital SLRs that have no way to connect with a computer
besides a clunky cable.

We did take some extra care to make sure the sites work out of the box for
consuming on iPhones and other touch devices in the meantime.

------
nandorocker
Beautiful stuff. Good product for an underserved demographic – professional
photographers who need portfolios and not only don't want to deal with code,
but also need stylish templates.

------
billpatrianakos
This is so cool! There's a ton of photographers out there who think the web is
made of Flash and nothing else. At least their websites look that way. Small
business Photography sites are notorious for overly long Flash intros,
gratuitous effects, and generally just bad accessibility and SEO due to the
overuse of Flash.

I love this idea. It's modern, looks great, it's easy, and the sites aren't a
mess of Flash. I mean, don't get me wrong, Flash has its place and I can
understand why so many photographers gravitate toward it but a lot of times I
see user experience go by the wayside as they focus on making everything
flash, fade, pop, fly, etc.

I do web development for a living and I always cringe when I see services like
this because I feel like they're the competition. People see cheap beautiful
and easy templates for $12/month and then a custom website for a minimum of
$1300 and they're very likely to choose the former. But I like this anyway and
actually thought of creating a similar system as an extra service to capture
the segment of my market that wants it. Awesome.

~~~
ryanburke
Thanks for the kind words Bill!

I am not sure if we will ever be competition for custom sites. If people have
the requirements or the money to make their own site, I think they will always
go that route.

